# JDRF super hero,



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2018)

JDRF are raising funds on Nov 14 world Diabetes day & asking people to go to work , school etc in super hero outfits. Go on SUPER MAN


----------



## Bloden (Oct 13, 2018)

And Super Woman, Hobie!


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 19, 2018)

.....Super M*e*n and Super Wom*e*n ~ go to it for the sake of people living with Diabetes. Yeah!

WL


----------

